# ست شنط



## الفرح عنواني (3 نوفمبر 2011)

اطقم الشنط [URL="http://260552.html/"]الست [/URL]باحلى الالوان 

الاحمر - البني -الاسود -الكموني -الوردي 

سعر الطقم 100 ريال حياكم الله تفضلوا وشوفوا 

التوصيل الى كافة مناطق المملكه عن طريق زاجل وشركات الشحن الاخرى

للطلب 0566750396 



[/URL] 










واطقم الشنط الجلد 

سعر الطقم 130 ريال









متوفر لدينا اطقم الشنط الماركات فندي وقوتشي بالوان عديده واطقم القماش الساده


----------

